# Fluorescent Lighting?



## bluebman52

Is there a problem to having a fluorescent lighting fixture above my terrarium? Do mantids not react well to it? I remember having it before, and my mantids didnt have a problem, but I wanted to ask the experts  

Thanks!


----------



## randyardvark

i use it, mainly just as a light sorce to see things in my bug cuboard, mantids dont seem to care, but keep it away from t's as it p's them right off!


----------



## Rick

I use just a plain ole flourescent light too.


----------



## bluebman52

Thanks guys.


----------



## OGIGA

You probably won't have a problem with this, but if you use compact fluorescent lights, don't let the mantis walk on it because it'll get a little too warm.


----------



## hibiscusmile

what about florescent grow bulbs?


----------



## Birdfly

Hi, I like to use flourescent light as i believe most insects see in most, if not all of the spectrum. I know bees and other pollinators rely on certain uv patterns on flowers to guide them in. Mantids are typically diurnal hunters and it would make sense for them to see uv light, if not to position themselves above flowers with uv patterns?

Without it might be like living in black n white?

My other thought on this is if the mantids eyes can seperate a flourescent tubes flickering, like house flies see it, would this not be like living under a strobascope, and drive the mantis mad or mess with its vision? quite often see pictures of mantids with what can only be described as burn spots on their eyes, although on saying that i rarely have these marks on my mantids eyes and i've always used F/Tubes and just recently "daylight bulbs".

cheers


----------



## randyardvark

bird fly i have had only one matis with the 'burn marks' in its eyes and i put it down to being directly under an 80watt ordinary light bulb, havnt had any troubles with any other lighting, or even normal bulbs if courser mesh is used to block the intensity of the llight ...we live and learn


----------



## OGIGA

What's a burn mark on a mantis? Have any pictures?


----------



## randyardvark

basicly a big black permanant spot on the top on the eye, doesnt seem to affect them at all mind


----------



## Horatio

I have been using a daylight bulb as well - so far so good.


----------



## OGIGA

> basicly a big black permanant spot on the top on the eye, doesnt seem to affect them at all mind


Oh I see. My mantises' eyes darken when they're "sleeping." It usually happens at night or when they think it's night.


----------



## randyardvark

ogiga, the eyes still darken at night like the usually would but they just have a permanat 'burn mark' on its eyes, it stays there regardless oflighting conditions and im assuming it appeared after time, but when i realised what was happening i changed it right away, she seems non the wiser tbh


----------



## Rick

> bird fly i have had only one matis with the 'burn marks' in its eyes and i put it down to being directly under an 80watt ordinary light bulb, havnt had any troubles with any other lighting, or even normal bulbs if courser mesh is used to block the intensity of the llight ...we live and learn


Mantids sometimes get black spots on the eyes that don't go away. Right now i have a h. mem that has one on each eye. None of the others have this spot and they are all kept under the same regular flourescent light just like I have always used. The spots are not from the light you're using.


----------



## buddhistsoldier88

I've seen these on wild mantids...i thought they were pupils...they tend to move...or am i thinking of something else?


----------



## randyardvark

theese marks dont move

thats nice to know rick  cheers!


----------



## Asa

How would a mantid be able to use a burned eye?


----------



## Rick

All mantids have the one spot on the eye that follows you around. We're talking about the spots that develop on the eyes. Two different things.


----------



## Asa

Sorry, should have read more closely.


----------



## bluebman52

I always thought the little black dot was at the back of the eye, basically where the receptor nerve attaches.


----------



## OGIGA

My oldest mantis has "burned" eyes. I don't know how it happened because I don't give it any light other than the ambient lighting.


----------



## Butterfly

I have two nymphs that have eyes that got damaged by other more fierce Mantids in the jar. Ive seperated them into a tank of their own and one of them just shed and his eyes are both fine now.

It's amazing how they jist shed everythign off. Now Im just hoping the one that lost a leg can regrow it in the next few sheds.


----------



## HempKnight

I don’t think a florescent light would be an issue but I think that it shouldn’t be left on 24/7. I think everything needs a night and day cycle. I leave my UV light on my reptiles for 12 hours out of the day then its night time  I would think it should be the same for insect as well. You can find timers at Wal-Mart for like $5 that way you never forget to turn them off.


----------



## OGIGA

I leave my light on at night unless my room mate is there. :wink:


----------

